# checking in... with pics



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi everyone, just wanted to say hi, hi ! I havent been around much and I miss everyone :grouphug: thank you for being so patient and calm in the forum transition and helping Yung with all that needs to be done, he's doing a great job and really cares and is trying to help everyone.

Just a quick update on life...

my son, turned 18 in Feb, is finishing up high school and has started the college stuff, tests, apps, aid, etc etc, he has set his course for forensic sciences, he is such a great kid and I love him to death, he has a much better head on his shoulders than i did when i was his age, he just got back from nags head, NC with his girlfriend and her dad for a shortened spring vacation

kim, well, she is the greatest woman in the world, especially to put up with me, she joined us at the local ymca and has become a workout freak, she has done great and i'm so proud of her, she's in the gym almost everyday and is helping others learn what she has learned, and finally got my fat ass into the gym :blink: :innocent: she is the rock in this family, no doubt :thumbsup: 

me, hmmm, work has consumed me, i'm very lucky to have the job i do, through this economic downturn i have had to wear many hats, worked many hours and traveled alot, it has taken me away from SM and many of my online friends and family but i hope you all understand, i love you and miss you greatly, i'm working out everyday to help make me stronger, healthier, mentally and physically and have got back into my woodworking, currently working on a cherry entertainment center for the house, after that, i'm on to another room remodel 

and last but not least, my babies...

We just got back from the vet with all 3 of them and they all passed with flying colors, i have been blessed to have very healthy pups..

Sampson, he's still the grumpy old man, he turns 11 this year, he has slowed down a bit but still has a bit of spunk in his step, and he lets the girls know how he feels when they get on his nerves, he's still my baby and still gives me kisses like it was the first day he met me, his eyesight is still the only thing that really has deteriorated but he still gets around just fine

Maggie, the queen bee, she is the #### and she knows it, she does what she wants, when she wants and Sampson and Lizzie deal with it as she sees fit  well, so do I :HistericalSmiley:she is the quiet one, but she is in charge forsure

Lizzie, lizzie is still crazy :huh: but she is a great source of entertainment, she is always doing something to crack us up, she has gained some weight recently so we are putting her on an exercise/meal plan too, but her checkup was perfect other than that, she is the class clown and the vet and groomers love her like crazy

me and Kim are going to the beach next week, this is the first time my mom wont be watching them, they are staying in the "suite" at the groomers/doggy day care, with their own digs, sofa, tv, etc, they love it there, and will bask in the attention they receive forsure

and the most important of all, i just took these pics this afternoon, here are the fluffbutts..

*Sampson*









*Maggie*









*Lizzie*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a nice update, Joe. Sounds like things are going very well for you and yours. Love the pics, too!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

They are all cute Joe!!!! So glad to hear that EVERYONE is doing well! Have a great time at the beach, Im sure the fluffs will be just fine.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Joe. It sounds like you and your family have been very busy, but glad to know you are all doing well. The pictures are great.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update Joe, glad everybody is doing well.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the update, Joe! Glad life is treating you well!

The fluffs look great!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You have a beautiful Family!!! So glad to hear all is well.
xoxoxoxox


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the update on you and your family, Joe. You must be very proud of your wife and your son!!! The babies look adorable - sure missed seeing pictures of them.

Speaking of pictures - would love to see a pic of that entertainment center when you're finished - I LOVE your woodwork creations - you are so very talented. Hmm, cherry entertainment center would look perfect in my house! Wished you lived closer - I'd for sure be begging you to make something for my house! Those doggie stairs come to mind at the moment! 

Linda


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Good luck to your son in his pursuit of a career! He does sound like he is grounded and mature~:thumbsup:

That is great that your wife has gotten you to the gym! :chili:

Everyone should be proud if they still have their job in this economic downturn!!

Ahh, the babies are so sweet and glad they passed their vet visit with flying colors.....that makes Daddy proud!!!!:aktion033:

Hope they have a good time at doggie day care!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Your babies are gorgeous, glad to hear that life is good!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sweet sweet pups, it is nice to hear that you are all doing so well! You'll have to show us your finished wood working projects too.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

sophie said:


> Speaking of pictures - would love to see a pic of that entertainment center when you're finished -
> 
> Linda


it's not finished yet but here is a current pic, its about 2-1/2 feet tall x 5 feet wide...










thanks everyone for the kind comments :blush:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Joe, thanks for the update. You are so appreciative of your family.....
I'm sure they think the same of you - how lucky you all are to have each other :thumbsup:

The "kids" look great as usual, Maggie and Lizzie look alike, but I guess it's their hair cuts.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Good to hear that everyone is doing great and the fluffs look wonderful.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You sure have been very busy. Babies look great and I'm glad you checked in.:thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

thanx for the updates, Joe .. and thank you so much for sharing updated pictures of your three cuties

Kat


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What a nice update. Pups look great. I'm glad the whole family is happy, healthy and busy. The entertainment center is great!:grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I have the perfect spot for it already picked out! :biggrin:

Linda



joe said:


> it's not finished yet but here is a current pic, its about 2-1/2 feet tall x 5 feet wide...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Joe, so glad you gave us an update!
We are happy for You and Kim. It is nice to see that things are good for you and your family. Pups look adorable!!!
thanks for all you still do for SM. Enjoy the beach!!!!!

Bob and Marsha


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

here is the finished entertainment center for those who wanted to see it, the black "bar" across the top in just fabric and behind it will be my surround sound speakers, i'll be putting the tv on it this coming week sometime...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow - that is a beautiful piece of furniture! You are incredibly talented!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

first off I have missed you, I'm so glad life is treating your family well, I know your poppin buttons over yours son's graduation, how many kids do you and Kim have? Kim needs to come visit and get me motivated, I just can't even think of the gym:w00t::brownbag: Joe your one talented man, wish dh had a wood shop I'd keep that man busy:HistericalSmiley:
Sampson has the most kissable little face:wub: for some reason that picture reminds me of my Muffy, I'd love to hold that boy of yours:wub:
Lizzie looks just like she's enjoying life, so cute and innocent:innocent::wub:
Maggie well you can see in the picture she's the diva:HistericalSmiley:queen bee:walklikeanegyptian:and makin sure everyone remembers that lol, I have one just like her:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the pic of the finished piece! I love the finish you chose and wish you lived closer.  I'd send my hubby over for some lessons!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Joe I don't think I've ever seen your fluffs. They are all just precious. Thank you for giving us and update and sharing the pics.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Joe,
Though I haven't been here a lot myself in recent months ( daily bit not for long periods).. it is good to 'see' you. You're an amazing guy you know that? 
First I LOVE hearing you speaking so proudly and admiringly about your wife and I'm sure Kim is deserving of every word.
Secondly, so nice your singing the praises of your son who sounds to be quite a great young man as well. I think his chosen field of forensics is great. I love reading books and watching shows about that field...I find it facinating!! 
Thirdly, your 'master-craftsman' abilities are awesome! That entertainment center is gorgeous!
Fourthly,.. your little 'squirts' are adorable and how lucky to be in your loving home!

fifthly..... now get off the computer and get back to working on them abs!!! LOL 

:two thumbs up:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

So good to hear from you, Joe! Love the pics! It's been ages since we've seen your trio...they are sooooo cute! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Loved your update and pics!! So glad everything is going well.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You are soooo right on!! I love it. "Looks" great Uncle Joe!:chili:

Love, LBB

PS: I'm looking into some sort of wood-working myself. Mom said, that would be cool, and she wouldn't need to buy me goggles. Yep, she said I could recycle the floor board I chewed up a few years ago. So I'm looking into it. I'll keep you informed.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Its nice to see you posting and loved the pictures. You have 3 adorable pups!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

So great to hear from you. Sounds like you have been keeping very busy!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Great job on the entertainment center! :thumbsup: Really Great Job!!!

You're always building things and I could use you this week. I've got an idea (I always have an idea....:blink. Can't say what it is just yet, but I'm having someone build something for me...(err I mean for the dogs) - then I'll put the finishing touches on it. Sooo excited!!! I hope I to go buy the wood later today....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sweet dogs---nice family, talented wood work, up-and-coming-gym rat----life is good! Lucky guy. Happy for you too!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Joe! I'm so glad things are going well for you and your family! That entertainment piece looks awesome. I love all the pics of your fluffs too!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a nice update!!
that cherry cabinet is gorgeous, wow!!:aktion033::aktion033:
love seeing pics of your 3 fluffs too!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

joe said:


> here is the finished entertainment center for those who wanted to see it, the black "bar" across the top in just fabric and behind it will be my surround sound speakers, i'll be putting the tv on it this coming week sometime...


:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: awesome:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

your post sounded so earnest and it made me happy ! thanks for sharing ! ur pups are amazingly cute ! glad everything is going well ... ur woodwork is awesome great talent!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks everyone for the kind comments :grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice to meet you Joe....I don't think I ever said hello personally to you. My name is Dianne and I'm slowly getting to make really good friends here...it's great!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I missed this the first 2 times around Joe. I'm glad I caught it this time. 
1st. things 1st., your fluffs are so cute and happy looking. Thanks for sharing their pictures. 
The entertainment center is just beautiful. Wow, you are really talented at woodworking Joe.
It's nice to see you posting and staying part of the family. :Sunny Smile:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Nice to meet you Joe....I don't think I ever said hello personally to you. My name is Dianne and I'm slowly getting to make really good friends here...it's great!


hello Dianne, welcome, there are great people here, i've always said and will always stand by it :thumbsup:

ok. last pic, i promise, for now anyway :blink: I moved it to the living room temporarily while I renovate the den (which I just started) this gives you an idea of how it looks completed...


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

joe said:


> hello Dianne, welcome, there are great people here, i've always said and will always stand by it :thumbsup:
> 
> ok. last pic, i promise, for now anyway :blink: I moved it to the living room temporarily while I renovate the den (which I just started) this gives you an idea of how it looks completed...


wow, it looks really great!!:aktion033:
you are so talented!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Amazing! Looks great.



joe said:


> hello Dianne, welcome, there are great people here, i've always said and will always stand by it :thumbsup:
> 
> ok. last pic, i promise, for now anyway :blink: I moved it to the living room temporarily while I renovate the den (which I just started) this gives you an idea of how it looks completed...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Geez, Joe. I'm just getting around to seeing this! I enjoyed reading your update! And, happy to hear that things are going well for you and your family. Good for you with working on living a healthier lifestyle with exercise and eating! And, kuddos to Kim for being such a good role model for you! :chili:

What a wonderful hobby you have ... woodworking! We have a very close friend who is into carving, etc. He used to be President of one of the carving/woodworking clubs. My sweet hubby can do it, too ... but, is more into building model boats. He could build a big boat, too! 

Sampson, Maggie, and Lizzie are precious looking! :wub::wub::wub: So, I'm wondering ... does the suite they will be staying at have parental guidance on the TV? :HistericalSmiley: What do they enjoy watching?

Congratulations to your son! Our granddaughter starts college in 2011. She'll be a senior this fall! She'll be 18 ... February 2011. She has kept a 4.50 weighted average and plans on becoming a physical therapist. We are so proud of her! Just like you are of your son!

Joe, I hope you and Kim have a wonderful time at the beach! Enjoy! Enjoy!

Thanks for updating us ... and, we love you, too!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

joe said:


> here is the finished entertainment center for those who wanted to see it, the black "bar" across the top in just fabric and behind it will be my surround sound speakers, i'll be putting the tv on it this coming week sometime... QUOTE]
> 
> Beautiful!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sampson, Maggie, and Lizzie are precious looking! :wub::wub::wub: So, I'm wondering ... does the suite they will be staying at have parental guidance on the TV? :HistericalSmiley: What do they enjoy watching?


hahaha, well, we already went to the beach and in the end we couldnt leave them there, my mom came to our house to watch them like always, she got upset because we were wanting her to go with us but she wanted to stay home with the fluff butts :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

joe said:


> hahaha, well, we already went to the beach and in the end we couldnt leave them there, my mom came to our house to watch them like always, she got upset because we were wanting her to go with us but she wanted to stay home with the fluff butts :HistericalSmiley:


Hey, wait a minute! I thought we were in the same time zone! Looks to me like I missed this thread by a few months! See, I told everyone I wasn't here! I mean not here on SM ... I know what you're thinking, Joe! :HistericalSmiley:

Aww ... and, your sweet Mom couldn't stay away from the fluff butts. :wub::wub::wub: :


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Gosh Joe, I am now just seeing your update and am so happy all is going so well for you and all your family. We were down under when you posted so that could explain why I missed it.
The furkids look great and it's nice to know they are in good health too.
You must be so proud of your son, what a great choice he has made for his future studies, I wish him well, forensic science fascinates me, I have read many books on the subject and also love reading books by John Douglas who is a former FBI Profiler.
Tell Kim I could do with some of her energy, I need to get my fat ass into the gym too, my body is going to heck in a handbasket lately, but that could be age, it's my excuse and I am sticking to it tee hee
I do love your home entertainment unit too, you did an awsome job there and you should be very proud.


----------

